# Waxworms



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

How are you supposed to deal with waxworms? I bought some for the frogs, and the waxworms climbed up the side of the tank and some of them escaped out of the lid, the rest of them stuck to the lid and wrapped themselves in silk coccoons, the ones that escaped got into the light fixture and i had moths in my room once they hatched.

How do you confine them to a dish or somethng?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If they are full grown, they are probably too big for darts, except for some phyllobates or epips.
If you have appropriate sized waxworms (length of worm smaller than width of frogs head, you will probably have to culture you're own to get them) you should be able to just drop them where the frogs can see them, and the frogs usually zap them right up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

I have 4 Golden Bell Frogs. Do waxworms always go into a coccoon so quickly? What if I drop them in and the frogs don't eat them straight away? How do I stop the waxworms climbing up the tank?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't know anything about those frogs, wouldn't know one if I saw one...
All I can tell you is: don't feed frogs that aren't hungry.
All my frogs and geckos go nuts over waxworms.
Home grown ones seem much more lively than store bought (refrigerated) ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

Are you sure that those are waxworms. I've never seen a waxworm climb up the sides of a glass tank. I've never seen a wax worm cover itself up in silk. Just a hard brown cocoon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

I order them from a place called BioSuppliers in New Zealand (where I live) and the label said waxworms.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If the supplier's waxworm colony is contaminated with mealmoths, it is possible that she got some mealmoth larva with the waxworms. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2005)

I searched online for photos of waxworms and they look the same as what I had.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

I still have never seen silk on waxworms. 

http://www.greybruceoutdoors.com/magazi ... bait.shtml 

here is a link with pics of the waxworms I use.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

They look like the ones I had. Maybe the coccoon turns brown after a while or something?


----------

